# Mongo and PHP 7



## Utrenkner (Feb 18, 2016)

A few days ago, lang/php70 showed up in the ports tree.

I wanted to give it a try but then noticed that databases/pecl-mongo was not compatible with PHP 7 (not even in upstream). Mongo itself recommends using the new pecl driver mongodb. But that does not exist in ports.

Does anybody know what the chances for MongoDB + PHP7 on FreeBSD are? How do you solve this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2016)

Ports are largely a community effort. So somebody has to create the port for it. As PHP 7 was only added a couple of days ago it may take a little while for somebody to spend some time on it. 

You can have a try yourself: Porter's Handbook


----------



## pi@ (Mar 3, 2016)

I've prepared a port, it built on 11a with php70. If you can run-test it, I can commit it to the tree.

See https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=207682


----------

